# The indoor peeing has started!



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We were doing absolutely great with pee and poops outside, but this morning Coco has pee'd inside 4 times. 

Each time I've quickly scooped her up, said NO and placed her outside. 

Anything else I should be doing? 

Oh and I'm cleaning up all accidents with Urine Off (which seems to work a treat, she does not sniff the same area again)

Knew it was all going too well, lol!

On the up side, she slept from 10.30 till 7.30 this morning, (she did a pee on the puppy pad in the crate) and no crying at all last night.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Coco seems to to doing really well- they all have accidents....
After they wee inside, I was told that you should try and get them to follow you outside, rather then pick them up - something about them making a link between weeing and making their own way to the outside, apparently they don;t make the connection if they are lifted.
But thats only what I was told and I'm sure they are people with more experience than me.
But keep going it will be over in no time - Ted was clean at 14/15 weeks


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

the walking outside thing makes alot of sense, thanks for the tip!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Make sure you are still going outside with the puppy and giving a reward for the correct place to pee.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola was great at first then started to get worse too. I spoke to our puppy class teacher who suggested giving her higher value treats (that we only used for housetraining) and also not telling her off for accidents in the house, just taking her straight to the garden. The logic behind this is that if you tell them off they might not want to do wees in the garden in front of you for fear of being told off again. Certainly held true with Lola - one day when my husband was watching her she had a big accident and he really shouted at her, anyway she then wouldn't do a thing in front of him for the next few days but was fine with me! She certainly made him feel guilty! N x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm afraid it was only a matter of time Things I've been told about toilet training.

1. Don't leave the back door open - it makes it harder for them to distinguish about being indoors or outdoors, they need to learn to ask to go out

2. Don't pick puppy up -let it follow you , he needs to find his own way out

3. Don't scold for accidents

4. use a command cue for getting them going ie go wee wee

5. Plenty of over excited praise when they do it

Others will have their own experiences / views

A dog will naturally want to go out - toilet training is just about speeding the process up, they all get there in the end!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I wish I could tell you it won't last long but Bonnie took ages to be house trained! I found by following her everywhere and looking out for her sniffing the ground and then quickly whipping her outside it did the trick. I also put her out every half hour.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

As I used to take Biscuit to the garden, I would say that we were going 'outside' as we went through the door to the garden. I had to carry him at first as we have quite a high step down and also steps up to the grass. I also had a special command for toileting and would treat him every time he went with lots of praise. It didn't take long before he seemed to understand when I said 'do you want to go outside?' and he used to run to the back door. It didn't take long, so hopefully it won't for you. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I'm afraid it was only a matter of time Things I've been told about toilet training.
> 
> 1. Don't leave the back door open - it makes it harder for them to distinguish about being indoors or outdoors, they need to learn to ask to go out
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin, this is useful. I have been leaving the back door open as the weather has been so nice. Thankfully we haven't had any pees inside for 4 days and no poos in weeks. She pees on command outside. Now need to her to start telling me when she needs to go. Hmmmm.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

millie had her first wee in the house but that was my fault i just didn't leave her outside long enough..... we placed her on a puppy pad straight away and she carried on weeing on it so we praised her.... she has been following me outside and having wees and poos so im pleased giving her lots of praise. she has been sick tho this morning after having a few bits of her food, not sure if its nerves???? she is now asleep in her crate being a good girl x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw wee pet.. Hope she is ok after her nap. Lola hasn't been sick yet... Fingers crossed!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

i let the breeder no about her being sick and she said shes prob had too much, then drank some water and the food has swollen... she hasn't been sick again so thats good. we have had a few accidents (wee's only) in the house but i have expected it seen as tho its still early days (day 3 today). Millie slept in her crate 12-6am last night so im happy with her, she follows me outside and had wee/poo so hoping to keep this routine going. sad thing for me today is im working so im going to miss her but my hubby and kids are looking after her so im sure she will be spoilt x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

We had a few accidents yesterday but im not bothered as its still only early days. Today its day 5 of being with us and i just make sure that she follows me out every hour or so for a wee. x


----------

